# X.M.P Profile



## ThomasHAFX (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo ich würde gerne wissen welche Vorteile hat wenn man das X.M.P Profile im Bios aktiviert ?

Habe eine Asus Rampage IV Extreme mit HyperX Ram 4x 2 GB Ram Chops mit 1333 Mhz ( so das Quad Channel betrieb möglich ist )

Mfg


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2012)

XMP ist ein vorgefertigtes Profil was der RAM Hersteller mitliefert in den RAM selbst, was man laden kann.
MHz/Latenzen/Spannung wird quasi mit Knopfdruck selbstständig eingestellt, auf die vorprogrammierten besten Werte die der Hersteller Garantiert.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Juli 2012)

Also die Rams die ich haber unterstützen X.M.P 
... hätte es dann irgendwelche auswirkungen bei Games bei ladezeit usw.. ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2012)

Wenn du die MHz/Latenzen/Spannung eh schon manuell auf die vom Hersteller Garantierten Maximalen/Optimalen Werte eingestellt hast, dann musst du das XMP-Profile nicht mehr aktivieren.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Juli 2012)

Ne habe ich nicht gemacht ... ich habe davon keinen plan sorry ... ich trau mich ja nicht mal meine 3820  Cpu von hand auf 4 Ghz einzustellen obwohl es möglich wäre^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2012)

Dann aktiviere es, weil sonst deine RAM in einem Standard bzw minimal Betrieb laufen.
Es ist daher ratsam das Profil zu benutzen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Juli 2012)

Ich habe leider nicht viel bezug aber ist es nicht so das die Cpu und der Ram stark zusammenarbeiten ... würden sich da durch auch mehr Fps in Spielen ergeben wegen Quad Channel betrieb usw.. ?
Macht es sich den bemerkbar das es auf X.M.P Betrieb läuft ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2012)

> Ich habe leider nicht viel bezug aber ist es nicht so das die Cpu und der Ram stark zusammenarbeiten


Ja.


> würden sich da durch auch mehr Fps in Spielen ergeben wegen Quad Channel betrieb usw.. ?


Verstehe die frage nicht, hat nichts mit dem XMP Profil zu tun.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Juli 2012)

Ich meine damit ob man es irgendwie merkt das etwas schneller läuft ... mit dem X.M.P Profil


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Juli 2012)

XMP ist keine Übertaktung !
Ich weiß auch nichts mit welchen Werten du jetzt unterwegs bist und was die RAM können.

Mach mal ein Bild von CPU-Z bei den Reitern "Memory" und "SPD", und stelle es hier rein.
(bei PCGH Hochladen, Symbol mit Blatt und Klammer, nennt sich Anhänge)


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Juli 2012)

Pic-Upload.de - Cpu-z.jpg


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2012)

1,65V


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Juli 2012)

was sollte das heißn ?


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2012)

Das 1333MHz XMP Profil würde eine zu hohe Spannung verwenden.
Du solltest bei den 1,5V bleiben.


----------



## steinschock (29. Juli 2012)

Lass es wie es ist.

Da merkst du nix von.
Seit Sandy Bridge , also i 5/7 2xxx sollte Ramspannung nicht über 1,5V sein.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Juli 2012)

Also nix umstellen im Bios auf X.M.P Profil obwohl die Rams dafür geeigent wären und es unterstützen ?


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2012)

Der Ram hat mit den 1,65V auch keine Probleme, der Speichercontroller in der CPU ist das Problem.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Juli 2012)

ist das nicht anders bei Sandy B. E  ? 
habe 2011 Sockel mit i7 3820


----------



## Leckrer (29. Juli 2012)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:
			
		

> ist das nicht anders bei Sandy B. E  ?
> habe 2011 Sockel mit i7 3820



Nö...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Juli 2012)

warum kommt das ding damit nicht klar ? 
das Rampage IV Extreme  ist doch ein übertakter board ... :< ?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. Juli 2012)

weil die spannung nur bis 1,5v freigegeben ist, intel sagt max 1,55v und bei dir 1,65v anliegen wenn du des x.m.p profil nutzt ... weil der ram bei 1,65v von kingston die garantie hat die im xmp profil festgelegten werte zu erreichen, das hat nix mit dem board zu tun sondern mit der cpu, wo der speichercontroller sitzt 

wenn du die spannung manuell senkst, besteht die chance das es trotzdem läuft .... muss aber nicht 

edit:
hab zwar anderen speicher als du, auch von kingston aber xmp-1600: 800mhz-9-9-9-27@1,650v schafft aber die xmp werte ab 1,45V


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Juli 2012)

Gibt es auch einen Grund warum das die Cpu nicht schafft obwohl es im Handbuch angegeben wird ?
Asus Rampage IV Extreme 
HyperX von Kingston


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. Juli 2012)

Intel® Core? i7 Processor Family - LGA-2011 Socket Datasheet, Vol 1
und wenn du dich da durchquälst kommst du irgendwann zu dem punkt: i/o voltage for ddr3 wo dann steh 1,5v
da sind die intel spezifikationen, dem hersteller deiner cpu, nicht die anleitung zu deinem mobo 
das hat nix mit dem mobo zu tun, es geht um die cpu, des mobo lässt auch 2v zu oder sogar noch mehr, ist ja nen oc board ...  aber alles was über die 1,5v die intel in dem datasheet freigibt hinausgeht kann die cpu schädigen ...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Juli 2012)

> Gibt es auch einen Grund warum das die Cpu nicht schafft


Schaffen tut sie es schon, aber die ganze CPU würde mehr Spannung abbekommen(mehr Spannung = mehr Abwärme = Lebenserwartung KANN vermindert werden), denn der Speichercontroller ist in die CPU eingebaut, früher war das nicht so, da war er noch im Chipsatz.
Bis 1.575 Volt hat Intel die RAMspannung offiziell als nicht schadhaft eingestuft, aber das ist ein Sicherheitswert, wenn er mit 1.6 v arbeitet ist das auch keine Katastrophe, selbst 1,65v sehe ich als keine Katastrophe an (aber besser ist natürlich weniger).
Meine Persönliche Obergrenze wäre knapp unter 1.6v.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. Juli 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4429407 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis 1.575 Volt hat Intel die RAM offiziell als nicht schadhaft eingestuft


 
eigentlich sind es +- 3,3% was 1,5495 entsrpäche, ka wie die auf 1,575 kamen, hab den wert zwar schon divers zitiert gefunden aber nie in ner aussage die von intel selber kam, immer nur intel hat gesagt ....


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2012)

Der Controller ist *in *der CPU, da hat das Mainboard keine Schuld.
Der Trend ist nunmal das die Spannung immer weniger wird, geplant ist sogar bis 1,0V runterzugehen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Juli 2012)

Gibt es dann Ram Chips die mit Weniger Spannung arbeiten und höhere Raten haben ... habe zur zeit ja 1333mhz chips gibt ja auch welche mit 1600 Mhz


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Juli 2012)

•DDR3 240pin mit Speichertakt: 2133MHz, Maximalspannung: 1.50V | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2012)

Natürlich, du kannst aber auch bei den 1333 CL9 bleiben, du wirst keinen Unterschied spüren.
DDR3 240pin mit Kitgröße: 8GB, Speichertakt: 1600MHz, Maximalspannung: 1.50V | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2012)

1600 mit 1,35v ......gehen aber auch 2400 mit 1,55v 

Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » Samsung » Samsung Green Series DDR3-1600, CL11, 30nm - 8 GB Kit

sollte wohl reichen


----------



## steinschock (29. Juli 2012)

Die Frage ist einfach was willst du ?

Außer bei Benchmarks wird sich nichts spürbar ändern.

Wie schon gesagt, der "fehler" liegt beim Ram.


Wenn du es brauchst würded ich auf 1600 - 1866 CL7, 2000 CL 9 gehen sonst macht es überhaupt kein "Sinn".
Und wie gesagt auch 1,65V packt die CPU aber muss ja nicht sein.
Und bei 1333 ist es wurst ob CL7 oder 9

Ich rate einfach dazu den Ram selbst einzustellen

Normal sind Kingsten gut zu OC auch mit 1,5V


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Juli 2012)

Oh danke ... die Rams sehen super aus^^
Wie merkt man das eine Cpu beschätigt ist auser der der Rechner gar nicht mehr geht ... gibts irgendwelche Erscheinungsbilder das die Cpu fehlerhaft arbeitet ?


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2012)

Bluescreens, Abstürze, alles was nicht normal ist.
Prime95 würde auch fehlerhafte Berechnungen/Durchläufe anzeigen.


----------



## steinschock (29. Juli 2012)

Keine Panik auch 1,65 würde sicher 3/4 Jahre keine Probleme machen.

Aber wenn sollte auch ein nutzen da sein und der fängt wenn bei 2000 Cl 7/8 an.
Wobei dann max 3% drin sind und auch eher selten.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Juli 2012)

Naja ich hab ein Game laufen das so schlecht Programiert ist das es 60% meiner 8 Gb Ram frist und meine Cpu dauerhaft auf max Leistung laufen lässt bei ner Max Team von 47 grad mit ner Artec Watercooling.
Ich werde auch an den Einstellungen nix mehr ändern ich will mich nur ein wenig weiterbilden in manchen Dinge und das Forum bittet einfach soviele Leute die sich damit auskennen von dennen man gut lernen kann wie ich finde ^^

Hatte Früher das Problem das die Ram Auslastung bei Battlefield 3 nach einer Zeit auf 100% war und dann das Game zu ruckeln angefangen hat ... seit ich aber 8 Gb drinnen habe läuft das ganze wunderbar.
Ich hab auch sonst keine Probleme .... das einzige was schneller sein könnte wäre der start von der Ssd beim booten aber dazu müsste ich manche Sata controller im bios abschalten aber darauf kommts auch nicht an^^http://www.pic-upload.de/view-15347849/20120729_174700-1-.jpg.html
hier paar bilder zum Tower und zu den Rams und der Wasserkühlung die ich oben habe ^^ 

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-15347849/20120729_174700-1-.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-15347916/20120729_174630-1-.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-15347944/20120729_174455-1-.jpg.html


----------



## steinschock (29. Juli 2012)

Du kannst das einfach testen mach XMP auf aktiv und schau was es bringt.

Falls du wirklich was merkst, machen wir das manuell dann langt auch 1,55V .


----------



## ThomasHAFX (31. Juli 2012)

Welche Rams würdet ihr auf ein Rampage IV Extreme (2011 Sockel ) einbauen  ?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. August 2012)

irgendwas aus der quality vendor list die asus für dieses board empfiehlt .... und davon irgendein hersteller der mir zusagt (am liebsten kingston, andere eltern haben aber auch schöne töchter)


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. August 2012)

scheinbar läuft mein Ram eigenständig auf dem X.M.P Profil oder 667.1 Mhz ??...  hier nochmal die Screens ... ist auf automatisch gestellt im Bios also nicht auf X.M.P Profile .
Pic-Upload.de - Cpu-z.jpg


Gibt es zwischen 1333Mhz und 1600Mhz Rams irgend nen merkbaren unterschied auser in Benchmarks  ?


----------



## steinschock (3. August 2012)

Nö und Nö

Wenn XMP aktiv währe müsste du bei timings 7-7-7-20 sehen.
Wie auf SPD richtig angezeigt.

Weder CL7 noch 1600 MHz noch 1600 CL7 merkst du,

Es gibt 1-2 Games wo z.B 2000 CL 9/10 2-3% "bringen"
Lass es einfach wie es ist, wirklich bringen tut Ram schon 4-5Jahre nichts mehr.

Davor war es halt so das man sonst das OC begrenzt hat.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (3. August 2012)

die timings sind falsch, die rams vertragen 7-7-7-20 dein board stellt auto 9-9-9-24 ein bei xmp profil würden auch die timings korrekt eingestellt 
und ich glaube die unterschiede sind dann nur in benchmarks meßbar, zummindest sagen das immer alle, habs selber nie getestet


----------



## steinschock (3. August 2012)

Wiso falsch 

Beides ist Korrekt, nur XMP gibt auch 1,65V  eher unkorrekt


----------



## cann0nf0dder (3. August 2012)

steinschock schrieb:


> Wiso falsch
> 
> Beides ist Korrekt, nur XMP gibt auch 1,65V  eher unkorrekt


 

hää was willst du ?!?!
ich glaube zwar du bist der meinung ich rede mit dir .... aber nein sorry so wichtig biste leider nicht  
ich bezog mich auf die automatisch vom board eingestellten timings, ka was du jetzt willst und die aussage 'scheinbar läuft mein Ram eigenständig auf dem X.M.P Profil ' ist falsch, es ist nicht das xmp profil das da läuft ....

das board benutzt einstellungen die laufen müssten, sprich bei 666mhz (+- blck drop) 9-9-9-24 bei std spannung, 11-11-11-27 wären es bei 800mhz etc...
xmp profile sagt nur aus das der ram 666mhz - 7-7-7-20 bei 1,65v schafft, das wird dort so abgelegt um dem hersteller die tests zu ersparen, normalerweise kannst du die dinger undervolten ... und das des ausserhalb der intel spezifikationen ist hab ich schon x seiten vorher mal geschrieben ...

p.s:


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. August 2012)

Will eh nix umstellen, wollte es nur wissen


----------

